# question about photoshop



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

i have a program called photoimpact, and its pretty good...but it cant handle things like blurrs or cat whiskers. to take out an object, you have to trace around it with your mouse. this can be messy and it cuts things off very sharply so that it looks fake. does photoshop have different tools that can make things fade out softly, or hand small things like cat whiskers?


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't think either would be much of a problem. Photoshop Elements 4 is probably all you need for photo dabbling and it has blur tools and much more sophisticated lassoing tools. It even has tools to smudge faces to remove blemishes. And it's about $70 as opposed to the full-blown photoshop which is hundreds of dollars.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Try Ebay.....


----------

